

Ask HN: How to get a decent paying job, as a college student in Mexico? - burnedouthacker

Any recommendation on how to make money as a mexican college student? The only work I have managed to get is at an electronics manufacturing line at $10/day.
======
brentr
I can't help it; I have to say it. Stop swine flu and you'll make a boatload
of money.

